# Riverside CA area- Show me you can care for a DT-Must find him a home.



## Razan (Feb 23, 2018)

When he wakes up around March 17th, he should have a better place. Extreme heat and a medical condition keeps me from monitoring him well in the summer. This has been ok for many years. The new neighbors have a pit bull on their side of the fence. The dog charges anything along the fence when he is in the mood. Safety concerns have added to my decision to find this tortoise a better place.

He is an escape artist. One must show me a very secure, non escapable, good sized area for him.

Worrisome has been his habit of flipping himself over. Finding him upside down 3 times in the last year was quite alarming. Twice on cement by the fence. Once about a month ago. It was unusually hot and he decided to wake up. He wanted out real bad and clamored up the panel that blocked him in his burrow. Because it was so warm I decided to just check on him instead of waiting until his usual March 17. It was a miracle I even went to go see his burrow. At first I was just delighted to see him. His burrow was very dark, it took me a few moments to realize he was upside down. So scary.

If you can prove and reassure me he is going to a great place and be able pick him up from here
we should talk. No cost. Just a great home including unlimited food.


----------



## Razan (Feb 23, 2018)

This is the escape artist.



feet are included for size reference  This was taken in a previous year. He is still sleeping right now. Thought a photo was necessary so the sulcata avatar doesn't make everyone wonder if I know the difference.


----------



## orv (Feb 24, 2018)

You are not too far from the Living Desert over in Palm Desert where a creditable rescue is in place. They will gladly accept your tortoise, make sure that he is in good health (a qualified vet is available) and find him a proper home. This is also where the California Turtle and Tortoise Club meets and volunteers. You may contact me here on the forum and I can PM you the contact person and phone number. Your tortoise looks like a beautiful, mature California Desert. If you are unable to go to the Living Desert, I would be happy to pick him up and take him in for you. I would love to have him myself, but mixing two males together would be unwise. As I've said, he's a beautiful specimen and deserves a proper home.


----------



## Razan (Feb 25, 2018)

orv said:


> You are not too far from the Living Desert over in Palm Desert where a creditable rescue is in place. They will gladly accept your tortoise, make sure that he is in good health (a qualified vet is available) and find him a proper home. This is also where the California Turtle and Tortoise Club meets and volunteers. You may contact me here on the forum and I can PM you the contact person and phone number. Your tortoise looks like a beautiful, mature California Desert. If you are unable to go to the Living Desert, I would be happy to pick him up and take him in for you. I would love to have him myself, but mixing two males together would be unwise. As I've said, he's a beautiful specimen and deserves a proper home.



Thank you for your response and information. It is most appreciated. If it comes down to visiting the Living Desert to bring my tortoise there I will gladly do that. Visiting there on a nice day would be enjoyable as well.


----------



## Razan (Feb 25, 2018)

Member RPG has contacted me to possibly offer a happy home for this DT. Since it is not posted on this thread I thought to just give that info out if anyone has any comments. A gal has to do some research before sending her kid off to school (or tortoise off to new home).


----------



## Boo628 (Mar 1, 2018)

Hi have u found a new home for him?


----------



## Razan (Mar 2, 2018)

Boo628 said:


> Hi have u found a new home for him?



Yes. Member RPG is preparing the space and will collect the tortoise when he, the tortoise, wakes up this Spring


----------



## Boo628 (Mar 3, 2018)

Ok thx for the reply


----------



## RPG (Mar 10, 2018)

Its started to rain..I have finishing touches and little things to do but the new space/deck area for new family is almost ready!


----------



## RPG (Mar 10, 2018)

the deck is approx 20x15 the other area which will be expanding but is approx 10 x 7.


----------



## Razan (Mar 10, 2018)

Gosh, I really hate to be critical. Clearly you have already put some effort into this. His space seems really small. He will be digging and clamoring to get out of there. The deck seems inconvenient for both you since the tortoise cannot forage up there, he could eventually escape and fall off (he IS an escape artist, you will be amazed). He will poop on your deck that any guests might say ick at. Alright, no surprise about the poop thing, maybe I am too picky here. The boards may not be high enough to contain him in the dirt area. Admittedly I am over concerned about his safety and well being.

In this small area I'm worried about him flipping himself over (as he has done often). A larger dirt area might be recommended.

Readers Please comment on this. I don't want to be a hard nose about what is best.


----------



## zovick (Mar 11, 2018)

Razan said:


> Gosh, I really hate to be critical. Clearly you have already put some effort into this. His space seems really small. He will be digging and clamoring to get out of there. The deck seems inconvenient for both you since the tortoise cannot forage up there, he could eventually escape and fall off (he IS an escape artist, you will be amazed). He will poop on your deck that any guests might say ick at. Alright, no surprise about the poop thing, maybe I am too picky here. The boards may not be high enough to contain him in the dirt area. Admittedly I am over concerned about his safety and well being.
> 
> In this small area I'm worried about him flipping himself over (as he has done often). A larger dirt area might be recommended.
> 
> Readers Please comment on this. I don't want to be a hard nose about what is best.



I hate to be a naysayer, but that does not look like an area where this tortoise will be happy. He needs a big yard with grass for foraging, plus needs to be able to dig himself a burrow or he will go crazy. Did I miss something in the post by RPG? I don't see anything about a yard with grass. In the avatar photo, there are two other tortoises shown with grass, but it isn't clear to me what species they are or whether the new tortoise will be sharing that grassy area with them or not. Nor is there any indication what number of other tortoises may be sharing the same yard if that is the case.

The deck doesn't look like a good situation for a tortoise in any case. Just my opinion.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 11, 2018)

I'm afraid I have to agree with what has already been said. The deck isn't a good place for a desert tortoise and the little space you're fencing off is too small and nothing growing for him to eat. 

@Razan : Don't be hasty to choose a place for your tortoise to live. Take your time and choose a good spot. If it were me, I'd go with Orv's suggestion.


----------



## RPG (Mar 11, 2018)

zovick said:


> I hate to be a naysayer, but that does not look like an area where this tortoise will be happy. He needs a big yard with grass for foraging, plus needs to be able to dig himself a burrow or he will go crazy. Did I miss something in the post by RPG? I don't see anything about a yard with grass. In the avatar photo, there are two other tortoises shown with grass, but it isn't clear to me what species they are or whether the new tortoise will be sharing that grassy area with them or not. Nor is there any indication what number of other tortoises may be sharing the same yard if that is the case.
> 
> The deck doesn't look like a good situation for a tortoise in any case. Just my opinion.




So the area I have created is actually a re-due from when my grandmother lived in this home and how she kept her 2 desert tortoises. I built it yesterday so until the planted seeds and spring garden in ready....buying organic will do. They were as happy as any tortoises could be.

Obviously the goal is the give the tortoise the best life it can have. Im a tortoise lover, not hater, so what I do is for its benefit. Putting up a safe space close to the home for the tortoise felt smartest.



I do not have any tortoises right now. Wish I did because this is feeling kinda discouraging but ill continue. I have included photos of the potential areas/ extensions. The Garden and empty one that will be planted with Desert Tortoise Seed mix. whatever tortoise i adopt its going to have a rocking life. sorry you guys dont feel that way.



The tortoise home I bought is from tortoisehomes.com


----------



## Razan (Mar 12, 2018)

Let me say please don't be too discouraged by tortoise forum straight forward honest opinions. Maybe that should be a disclaimer for every new member.

Opinions expressed on this tread, and many others, have been made solely for the best interest of tortoise health and happiness. Your determination to pursue this endeavor will pay off in the end with a happy home for your new tortoise. If you are willing, continued comment requests from established members will be made as preparations continue. Comments can be blatant, not to be taken as a hit, but as a recognized passion to keep tortoises happy.

The initial thread says show me you can care for a DT. With the support from other members we can come together and make this work great. The pressure of time will more flexible. If you are wiling to do this you can take all the time you need. Until then, I can provide a smaller enclosure for him instead of the entire 1/4 acre he currently roams.

Having a permanent happy new home is the goal for this tortoise.


----------



## orv (Mar 17, 2018)

As I peruse your pictures, I don't see any fencing or proper enclosure for a CDT. Not only do they require fencing yo keep them in, but they also require restraint so that they can't dig under their yard. In addition, CDTs shouldn't be able to see over their wall. If they can see over or through the wall they will be tempted to get out of their enclosure. The smaller enclosures you've shown in your pictures is no where adeqcuate for an adult CDT. You appear to have a large yard, but also consider proper feeding, proper winter care, as well as hides within their enclosure. Proper care of a California Desert Tortoise isn't simply putting them out on the lawn for enertainment. You don't own one as you would a pet dog, you accept the responsibility of being their proper steward and caregiver.


----------



## kathyth (Mar 18, 2018)

I respectfully agree that these enclosures are not large enough and not appropriate for a CDT. I’m positive that CTTC would not permit a CDT to this environment. I say this, as my friend Lynda, does the permitting for fish and game. 
Again, I am not trying to be mean or critical. Proper tortoise care takes good research and planning. I’ve been there.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 18, 2018)

RPG said:


> View attachment 232851
> View attachment 232852
> View attachment 232853
> View attachment 232854
> ...




An adult desert tortoise will step right over that wall. It is nowhere near tall enough to keep him in.


----------



## Razan (Mar 22, 2018)

A big thank you to all who have provided opinions and suggestions in this thread. Please continue 
With out tortoise forum, and the support and advice found here, I would be lost.


----------



## RPG (Mar 30, 2018)

I'm serious about adopting this desert tortoise. I re-used the wood from the 1st build and had extra so also put up a model divide.

I agree with the different comments mentioned in this thread. a deck isnt a place for a desert tortoise. I put this up today so I understand some areas might be too low or some changes might need to be made. I did the best I could with the wood I had today to tortoise proof this thing. 

the photos should explain best.

let me know what you think, changes,additions....It will be planted with a desert tortoise seed mix shortly and I as mentioned earlier I purchased the house from a local father/son tortoisehouses dot come


----------



## Razan (Apr 1, 2018)

Member RPG has opted out. I will keep Shellby and bring him to the Living Desert if urgency demands it. Thank you TF Active, 5 and 10 year members who have posted on this thread offering great advice. You are so very much appreciated.


----------



## orv (Apr 1, 2018)

Razan said:


> Member RPG has opted out. I will keep Shellby and bring him to the Living Desert if urgency demands it. Thank you TF Active, 5 and 10 year members who have posted on this thread offering great advice. You are so very much appreciated.


 I am grateful for the decision you have made. If you would like, I can help facilitate Shelby's finding a new home through the Living Desert. I will be attending our CTTC meeting there tomorrow evening. Should you choose my assistance, feel free to contace me by PM on these fourms and I will put you in touch with the proper persons right a way. Unfortunatully, young RPG just isn't quite ready to accept the responsibility of tortoise stewardship just yet.


----------



## Boo628 (Apr 2, 2018)

Hi I was wondering if you would consider me for Shelbys adoption?


----------



## Razan (Apr 2, 2018)

orv said:


> I am grateful for the decision you have made. If you would like, I can help facilitate Shelby's finding a new home through the Living Desert. I will be attending our CTTC meeting there tomorrow evening. Should you choose my assistance, feel free to contace me by PM on these fourms and I will put you in touch with the proper persons right a way. Unfortunatully, young RPG just isn't quite ready to accept the responsibility of tortoise stewardship just yet.



Thank you for your kind offer, but my husband would like to reinforce the fence line with wood and keep Shellby. As I mentioned, the Living Desert will certainly be remembered as an option. If I see uncertainty in being able to keep him safe and well fed we will check into that. We plan on keeping him.
Thank You. You are welcome to come and visit us and our tortoise habitat if you wish. We are off the 91 and La Sierra, near-ish Lake Mathews.

Thanks again for offering assistance and advice.


----------



## orv (Apr 2, 2018)

Razan said:


> Thank you for your kind offer, but my husband would like to reinforce the fence line with wood and keep Shellby. As I mentioned, the Living Desert will certainly be remembered as an option. If I see uncertainty in being able to keep him safe and well fed we will check into that. We plan on keeping him.
> Thank You. You are welcome to come and visit us and our tortoise habitat if you wish. We are off the 91 and La Sierra, near-ish Lake Mathews.
> 
> Thanks again for offering assistance and advice.


That sounds delightful. You are welcome to visit us should you care for a drive into the beautiful high desert mountains os Aguanga (17 miles south-east of Temecula). When my wife and I get up in your area we'd love to visit you and Shellby in his re-enforced habitat. Thank you, Orv


----------



## ascott (Apr 13, 2018)

RPG said:


> View attachment 232851
> View attachment 232852
> View attachment 232853
> View attachment 232854
> ...



So, I see you have changed your mind on this adoption....sometimes things work that way. However, I am confused. You show the up close porch attached to the house--where you adhered the boards around the porch/deck perimeter....but then you later show some outstanding pics showing rolling grass areas and really cool spaces...are those rolling grass areas part of the property? and the porch a temp close to the belt location? If so, I see what you were trying to accomplish....was your ultimate plane to set up space in those nice later pics showing the rolling grass areas?


----------



## Lauren Tilbury (Jun 6, 2018)

I think that spot is way too small. They need more room that that. I made my "T" something that size and she was trying to get all every time. My Tortoise hadn't been outside in 50 years.... yes, 50 years. I inherited her from my uncle who lived in Manhatten, New York.
She is outside now and has been for a year. She knew to burrow. She roams around the whole yard. I have blocked off the sides of the house so she can't get out. Make it bigger.


----------

